#ubuntu-bo 2013-10-21
<cesar_bo> ...
<SergioMeneses> cesar_bo, saludos
<cesar_bo> Hola Sergio
<SergioMeneses> eres administrador?
<cesar_bo> que raro ver gente por aqui
<cesar_bo> sip
<SergioMeneses> cesar_bo, yo siempre estoy...
<cesar_bo> yo no :)
<cesar_bo> entro y salgo
<SergioMeneses> cesar_bo, ubuntu-bo esta como inactivo, q pasa?
<cesar_bo> bueno la gente no entra, eso
<cesar_bo> la comunidad tuvo un bajon hace un año, ahora mismo es más activa en facebook que en la lista de correo o el irc
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> y si hacen eventos y todo?
<cesar_bo> SergioMeneses: hace tiempo que no
<SergioMeneses> cesar_bo, veo, cualquier cosa q necesites me avisas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<cesar_bo> SergioMeneses: yep, seguro. Estaba con ganas de levantar la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> yo ando en el loco-council
<SergioMeneses> pronto sabras de nosotros! queremos reactivar a todos los teams q estan inactivos
<cesar_bo> excelente, pues pide
<cesar_bo> hace tiempo que ando con ganas de darle un buen tiempo a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> agregame a gtalk o estamos en contacto por aqui
